# Noob tongue bite...



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

So my tongue is a bit "raw" from smoking lately. I guess i've smoked roughly 10 or so times in the past week and my tongue is getting a little scorched. Not so much that i can't taste food, just that sore feeling like i've eatin' 3 rolls of shock tarts or a jar full of atomic fireballs. 

Questions follow:

How long will it last before i can enjoy another smoke?
Will this happen every time or will my tongue adapt?
Advice to avoid tongue rawness?

Thank you.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Take small light sips. It'll go away in a few days as long as you don't smoke.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> So my tongue is a bit "raw" from smoking lately. I guess i've smoked roughly 10 or so times in the past week and my tongue is getting a little scorched. Not so much that i can't taste food, just that sore feeling like i've eatin' 3 rolls of shock tarts or a jar full of atomic fireballs.
> 
> Questions follow:
> 
> ...


I would suggest taking a few days off. I had it when I started, and it lasted about 3 days. Try to slow down going forward. 10 bowls/week is a lot for newb.

Also, if you do a search for tongue bite, there are a bunch of threads with useful info.


----------



## dillonmcmurphy (Aug 5, 2008)

Vrbas said:


> So my tongue is a bit "raw" from smoking lately. I guess i've smoked roughly 10 or so times in the past week and my tongue is getting a little scorched. Not so much that i can't taste food, just that sore feeling like i've eatin' 3 rolls of shock tarts or a jar full of atomic fireballs.
> 
> Questions follow:
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about your raw tongue, but can say with personal experience that it will be gone within a week. Just keep the smoking to a minimum (it would be best to stop until your tongue's better). Drink water, etc. My advise to avoid a raw tongue in the future, is first of all be careful about the tobaccos you smoke. Aromatics bite more than other tobaccos, and Virginias can bite as well. If you are like me and really enjoy smoking aromatics and Virginias, then listen to this next bit of advise and don't forget it. SMOKE SLOWLY. Small puffs, just to taste the tobacco. You don't need to get big clouds of smoke from each puff you take. Just enough to taste and smell the flavors of the smoke. As if you were sipping a fine scotch. If the outside of your pipe feels hot against your cheek, it's time to set it down. Let it cool down and then come back to it in ten or fifteen minutes and relight. If you continue to get bite or your pipe is gurgling, feed a pipe cleaner down the stem (without taking the stem off the bowl. taking off the stem while the pipe is hot can damage or even crack your pipe.) to soak up excess moisture. The next puff will be nice and cool. I suggest doing this a few times during your smoking section so keep some absorbent pipe cleaners handy. I hope this helps.


----------



## Vrbas (Sep 17, 2008)

Much appreciation. I'm fairly new to smoking (past several months)... and I just got a bunch of sample sizes from various blenders, so i'm mainly just curios to try them all! You know it's like you just got a free shopping spree at a local candy store when you're 8 and after you're done, all you want to do is eat every bit of it... then you get a tummy ache. I haven't yet had more than 2 bowls in one day, that's why i was curious.

But yeah, i normally sip on my pipe. At times i'll just see how thick I can make my smoke but generally I take small puffs.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

try Act mouthwash or Biotene mouthwash to get rid of tongue bit quicker


----------



## Spongy (Apr 5, 2005)

Vrbas said:


> Will this happen every time or will my tongue adapt?


it will adapt, unless you smoke fast and hot all the time with MacBarens Virginias.


----------



## :eevis (Jul 1, 2008)

I just bite my tongue back an show it who is in charge here !p
I am still a newb myself, but I have to agree with everybody else and say small sips and go slowly.


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

show it no mercy .... lol ... no worries it will pass .... it is a right of passage...:tu


----------



## Phlegmatic (Aug 1, 2008)

Make sure u have dry pipes!


----------

